# Looking for Words that Describe ANDROID



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking for words that describe Android for a wallpaper project I am working on. Things like:

Droid
Ice Cream Sandwich
Open
Gingerbread

etc...etc..

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Free, Powerful, advanced, kickass


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BlairAlton (Jun 13, 2011)

Short Round, Indiana, Dog, Cover your heart, Bugs, Monkey Brains, Fire Pit, Blonde, Holy Grail, Shot Father...


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

BlairAlton said:


> Short Round, Indiana, Dog, Cover your heart, Bugs, Monkey Brains, Fire Pit, Blonde, Holy Grail, Shot Father...


ahh if you would have said anything normal I would have assumed you were sick


----------



## nfcrockett (Jun 14, 2011)

Indiana, sense, blur, touchwiz


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks..I didn't even think of the UI names


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

oogly boogly


----------

